# "warm" scents



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm pretty picky when it comes to perfumes, and lately I've been digging the "warm" vanilla/amber type scents.
Any recommendations on some perfumes to try out? I've been dying to find my "signature" scent!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2009)

hello.. i love warm scents! jessica simpson is awesome, it is very vanilla and yummy but not everyone is a fan of those types of scents.
what price range are you looking into?


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't really set a price range. I'm willing to spend a bit more on a scent I really love. ;P


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 3, 2010)

Vera Wang Princess. It's a bit strong but it's one of my favourites.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 4, 2010)

I also really like Dior Hypnotic Posion, a deeper vanilla scent. not as sweet but still warm.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jan 5, 2010)

Hanae Mori pink butterfly, Lolita Lempicka L is for Lolita, Burberry Brit & Dior Addict are some of my fave's, also Fresh's Sugar is amazing too.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 5, 2010)

Try Jean Paul Gaultier "Classique". It's the one in the bottle shaped like a bodice. It is seriously gorgeous and smells yummmm.


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 6, 2010)

M by Mariah Carey
Ralph Lauren Hot
Aquolina Pink Sugar
Victorias Secret Vanilla Lace Body Mist


----------



## makeba (Jan 8, 2010)

Idole by Giorgio Armani is a beautiful warm scent, i hope to get this soon.


----------



## nullified (Jan 9, 2010)

Black Pheonix Alchemy Lab has some amazing scents. My favorites are Bloodlust, La Befana 07, Carnaval Diabolique.. They are a tad expensive but worth it, IMO. Im also loving Merry Vanilla Twirl from Victoria Secret.


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 23, 2010)

Lacoste Inspiration has some vanilla in it as well.

And I love love love it hahaha.  Definitely "warm".


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

My favorite scent is Lavanilla Vanilla Spice. It reminds me of Vs Heavenly. I also like the mac vanilla scent which is MV2 I think.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 1, 2010)

Um, warm/bakery/spicy smells = my favorite. Sensual amber from Bath and Body Works and Karma from Lush are two of my favorites. My absolute favorite is Nadira, which is by a company called Crab Tree & Evelyn; I just buy Nadira-scented products from an eBay seller.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hanae Mori Butterfly - omg I just got this and this vanilla gourmand screams heaven to me!!
Jessica Simpson Fancy
Dior Hypnotic Poison

All 3 are vanilla and just beautiful in the winter or cold rainy days


----------



## Kragey (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_*Hanae Mori Butterfly* - omg I just got this and this vanilla gourmand screams heaven to me!!
Jessica Simpson Fancy
Dior Hypnotic Poison

All 3 are vanilla and just beautiful in the winter or cold rainy days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been considering this smell, but I wasn't sure if it would work for me. Now that I know there's a good bit of vanilla in it, I may have to give it a try!


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dior Hypnotic Poison
Givenchy Ange Ou Demon (smells kinda similar to Hypnotic Poison)

My 2 fave vanilla scents!


----------



## malvales (Apr 12, 2010)

I love Dior Hypnotic Poison as well! Alternately for hotter day, I use Warm Vanilla and Brown Sugar from BBW. Sensual Amber and Black Amethyst are nice scent, too.


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 13, 2010)

Naomi Campbell EDT is a great warm scent too! I just received it in a swap. Love it!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 14, 2010)

Try Vera Wang Princess! I'm in LOVE with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have not bought it yet but i tried it in the store & it lasted really long & smelled AMAZINGG!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_I love Dior Hypnotic Poison as well! Alternately for hotter day, I use Warm Vanilla and Brown Sugar from BBW. Sensual Amber and Black Amethyst are nice scent, too._

 
we have similar tastes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love hypnotic poison and also use sensual amber and black amethyst regularly


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not one for "warm" scents usually but try out Bath and Body Works' Twilight Woods. It smells sensual yet warm and comforting at the same time. It came out right before I left on my vacation to Scotland so I got that to take with me and now when I smell it, I think of Scotland. It's not a "me" scent but I do like it!


----------



## malvales (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_we have similar tastes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love hypnotic poison and also use sensual amber and black amethyst regularly_

 
Ohh cool!!! Let me know if you find other similar scent!


----------



## amber_j (May 9, 2010)

'Love' from By Kilian is gorgeous and a really rich, heady vanilla-based scent. It's a pricey line but you can get samples from an SA to try it or buy the smaller travel atomiser instead.

At the other end of the price spectrum is 'Vanilla Noir' by Bath & Bodyworks. I love this and even use it as a room scent!


----------



## banana1234 (May 9, 2010)

i'm not 100% sure it is warm but dior addict, the original one


----------



## ekb (Jul 3, 2010)

Try Sensual Amber or Warm Vanilla Sugar Eau de Toilettes from bath and body works!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with Dior Addict & Hypnotic Poison.

Ange ou Demon is lovely & warm too.


----------

